# Strong message...men listen up!!! NSFW



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Genius way to get attention for women's rights...hehe ENJOY!!* NSFW!!!*
FCKH8.com


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ive got nothing.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

shotlady said:


> ive got nothing.


Are you more offended by the F-bomb or the facts that the kiddos were saying?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not a fan, how can one ask for respect when they have none of their own


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Not a fan, how can one ask for respect when they have none of their own


Are you more offended by the F-bomb or the facts that the kiddos were saying?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> Are you more offended by the F-bomb or the facts that the kiddos were saying?


Don't confuse my disgust for offence...

Take it as it doesn't appeal to me as if you want respect/equal rights bs bs (OK not so much bs) you must first show self respect, and 5-10 year old girls is a great way to not have any self respect, there is a message there, but if my daughter (or sons) spoke like that they will taste soap and get a ass kicking, not for the word but the concept of respect...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My kids are not allowed to swear either but that's not the point of this message.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> My kids are not allowed to swear either but that's not the point of this message.


There are better ways to deliver a message


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> There are better ways to deliver a message


This message is delivered daily in many different ways, people only listen when we say ****, apparently.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> My kids are not allowed to swear either but that's not the point of this message.


Thank the heavens!! Someone actually gets it.



pheniox17 said:


> There are better ways to deliver a message


You're so blinded by your "respect" issue that you're not even hearing the facts that those ladies are saying!! What did they say...One in 5 girl's are raped?!!! THAT IS OFFENSIVE!! That is what is meant to be taken away from this video. Sometimes you have to add a little bit of shock factor (f-bombs) to get your point across. =)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I get the message. But I also agree with Pheniox. Coaching little girls to say **** is ****ed up. It makes me disrespect the ones who put them up to it, not the message.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> This message is delivered daily in many different ways, people only listen when we say ****, apparently.


I disagree. at least when children are saying it. That sheds a bad light on the woman's equality movement.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The F-bomb means nothing. It's just a word! It hurts no one. Again, focus on the other words they're saying!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I disagree. at least when children are saying it. That sheds a bad light on the woman's equality movement.


This is reality for these little girls!! They are going to grow up with these issues!! That's why this video is a strong message. You have little girls saying...HEY!!! HELP!! I don't want to deal with this when I grow up! Let's work on it now.

Btw, don't take my posts as angry. I love a good debate. =)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My view is simple;

Most of the Men on this forum are probably cherishers, champions and protectors of women. Not the ones that this video is aimed. I agree with Ark and Pheniox that sending the message via little girls dressed up like that is cringingly creepy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's all good Mish. We are all entitled to our opinions. I bet that in a few years these little ones will have the language skills to make a sailor blush. Lol

Ladies, I am not against equal rights for woman in any way. Hope I didn't come off that way. I was just saying that I don't like hearing children cuss.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I hate hearing children cuss and those embarrassing princess outfits make me sick but that's not the point…


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> Thank the heavens!! Someone actually gets it.
> 
> You're so blinded by your "respect" issue that you're not even hearing the facts that those ladies are saying!! What did they say...One in 5 girl's are raped?!!! THAT IS OFFENSIVE!! That is what is meant to be taken away from this video. Sometimes you have to add a little bit of shock factor (f-bombs) to get your point across. =)


So instead of installing some self respect let's fly a through f bombs... Because no one will listen, the rapists, woman beaters, shit stains in our culture (I can't get sicioity right :/ ) will ignore the message, the protectors/ men that respect woman will be sickened by the delivery of this add, and dose nothing to further the cause, outside prompting its OK to not respect yourself so don't respect others...

Mish this add may appeal to you, but there are better ways... And people do listen, they just ignore it (and FYI personally I have dealt with a few of those shit stains in a fashion our friend Torontogirl would be proud of)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Few not through


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Creepy is right. Even with the swear jar at the end. Swear all you want and just pay it off.
I actually found the inclusion of the word **** distracting from the message, I kept waiting to hear it again.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Creepy is right. Even with the swear jar at the end. Swear all you want and just pay it off.
> I actually found the inclusion of the word **** distracting from the message, I kept waiting to hear it again.


And now we know how you and inor have lasted so long  same wicked sense of humor


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Saw the picture, didn't look. 
There are actually worthwhile people to think about.
I think that is the real reason such things are done. To make us sick inside with what people supposedly are, so that we will shake our heads and let the thrasher take them. Works don't it?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Obviously I agree with the message even if I don't agree with how it was presented. That is one of the things that attracted me to this forum was that all of the men seem to have a great deal of respect for women.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

"I shouldn't need a penis to get paid!" Best line ever. 

It's a little shocking to watch, I've never seen little girls use that kind of language. Maybe the vid is so offensive/surprising it will cause some people to listen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> This message is delivered daily in many different ways, people only listen when we say ****, apparently.


Nope. You'll turn me off in a heartbeat that way. Unless it is with passion and an elevated pitch. At that time, I look to see if there is blood splatter. :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't swear out loud.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Unfortunately I can't swear out loud.


Slip while using a screwdriver as a pry and see what flows out of the mouth! :lol:

This is where I am expecting Smokin', another UH60 technician, to chastise me for using the wrong tool for the job. :shock:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Slip while using a screwdriver as a pry and see what flows out of the mouth! :lol:
> 
> This is where I am expecting Smokin', another UH60 technician, to chastise me for using the wrong tool for the job. :shock:


If stepping on a Lego with a naked foot while running to open the door didn't make me swear out loud, nothing would haha But, I'm learning to swear in this forum


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripley said:


> "I shouldn't need a penis to get paid!"


After writing 4 or 5 really clever sentences then deleting them all, I'll just let your imagination wander back to the 1980's and a young American Gigolo Slippy. Viewed as simply a piece of meat by the older wealthy lonely ladies..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> If stepping on a Lego with a naked foot while running to open the door didn't make me swear out loud, nothing would haha But, I'm learning to swear in this forum


That, TG, would make the pope cuss.

I refuse to use profanity when typing. I see no need in it, see no need in teaching such things to any younguns who might be wandering onto this open forum, and see no need in such poor etiquette in public. In my way of thinking, such a lack of discipline in public is a part of our societal degeneration. Clearly, that is just my opinion, and others obviously disagree.

As far as coaching that child in such ways, no matter what message the dimwitted adults are attempting to share, I view such examples as where our society is and where it is headed.
So does the woman who is my work partner, who makes the same amount of money as I do, and also troubleshoots, repairs and maintains rotorwing aircraft.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And, by the way, she is smart enough NOT to slice and dice her hands while using the wrong tool for the job. :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not just a potty mouth, I am a down and dirty nasty sewage spewin' dog-cussin' human being. I also drink alcohol and have learned to drink it very well. Major League A Grade Drinking if you know what I mean.

I am not necessarily proud of these attributes, but they are who I am. I'm also a Christian man who loves The USA, Loves Freedom and Doing the Right thing. Mrs Slippy has said often for many years, "Slip, if you didn't drink and cuss, you'd be the perfect man." I'll take that. 

But, young people today use cuss words in a different way and the number of young females who consistently use the cuss words that were once taboo, well I look at them with disgust. You may call it hipocracy, irony or something else. I call it FUBAR


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy, I am the perfect woman and I cuss/drink all the time! lol 

It saddens me that the focus of this thread is on the word "****". It's just a word. Why does it carry so much weight? Meanwhile, there were some pretty disturbing facts talked about in that video and not a mention of one of them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Slippy, I am the perfect woman and I cuss/drink all the time! lol
> 
> It saddens me that the focus of this thread is on the word "****". It's just a word. Why does it carry so much weight? Meanwhile, there were some pretty disturbing facts talked about in that video and not a mention of one of them.


I've argued many times that Words are Just Words. Agree 100%. Even words with PC undertones. Or "racial slurs" as they are known nowadays. Just words and like the old nursery rhyme goes...Sticks and Stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me, I get it. 
But to the OP video, I'm more put off with it being little girls dressed like they are AND using the word ****.

Now a dirty talkin' early 50's year old woman married to her perfect man...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

How about the word 'guilty'? Think that can hurt you?

Really. This debate has been going on for decades. The late George Carlin was a well-known advocate for the view that words are just words. One of his most famous routines was "7 Words You Can't Say on TV"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Honestly, I love this message and it makes me cry when I hear it from little girls, not the swear words, the facts, they are all true.
> It all starts from early childhood unfortunately, girls here are told that they look pretty instead of that they're smart.
> My 9 year-old daughter wants to be en engineer, she said engineer in from of the whole class when her awesome science teacher asked everyone about their dream future professions, unfortunately the whole class started laughing at her and saying she is not a boy, should choose a girl job.. Both daughters also get made fun of for bringing blue-coloured lunch boxes with spiderman on them.. idiots.
> 
> ...


 Nothing like that ever happen in our home as I grew up and it sure was not something that happen to our children


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> How about the word 'guilty'? Think that can hurt you?
> 
> Really. This debate has been going on for decades. The late George Carlin was a well-known advocate for the view that words are just words. One of his most famous routines was "7 Words You Can't Say on TV"


Another way to put that is to say we have allowed public etiquette and decency to fall by the wayside.

Debate it all you want, but I highly suggest such language not be used in front of the ladies of my family when any of the gentlemen around. What will next occur will not be a debate.

A shame, also, that the likes of Carlin have been used as cultural standards.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

These are convoluted "facts" in this ad. The stats that they use to support their inference are black and white however once you break down into the grays of the issues and start peeling out extenuating circumstances, their conclusions fall apart. Example: if you break down pay to hour worked, women make 94% of what men make at equal jobs, now if you factor in that women are less likely to ask for raises or question pay evaluations, then you find the stats start to equal out. People also look at these stats and think white collar, however blue collar jobs are also included the initial stat. Typically blue collar jobs include some type of heavy work, which in many circumstances, many women are not capable of (although there are exceptions). A woman who cannot, say, load a truck or carry heavy equipment on a site, May not make as much as a man, who can do the required work, but they may have the same job title with differential pay. Also, men have statistically been more willing to accept other shifts, which would include a pay differential for the same job title. Problem is that people can always find facts to support they are being oppressed and they spend more time and money proving oppression than using that time and money to make themselves better employees or finding a way to improve their own circumstances. I write this as a woman who works in a field where I am the only woman in my area and work with and around 99% men. The people who treat me the worst in my field are women.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm sure Gloria Allred is angling on how to represent them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If your goal is to wake up polite society to the rape and abuse of females, wouldn't it be more impactful to bust open the skulls of the rapists and abusers with a baseball bat? This just seems like shock for the sake of shock rather than to actually solve a problem.

Edit: My apologies. I just noticed I made a pun that I had no intention of making. Sorry, that is just how my mind works.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The shock value of the video will be bringing awareness to Woman's Rights and donations for the LGBT charities.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow I read all of the replays before I watched and now all I can say is wow. I do not know where to start. The Women at the end are defiantly not ladies. I was thought to respect ladies and the video destroyed any respect I could have for them. I feel the need to wash out their mouths and do not think they have an ounce of good influence for children or anyone else for that matter. If I were to have my wife watch that she would be irate and impossible to be in the room for the next hour. They should just sit those children down for a few hours of watching porn too. I see no good in this video. Yes, words do matter that much just say ****** and see what happens. Yep now I'm a bad guy right? Wrong but there is the negative shock and awe. Same as the video, Despicable!!!!!!!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

It was in poor taste.
The concept of the presentation diluted the message.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL
Yep, the the girls watching porn is the same thing. lol


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Mish said:


> LOL
> Yep, the the girls watching porn is the same thing. lol


I am glad you see the connection. Respect for self and others is the biggest part of the problem. That type of language leads to a lack of respect for the person using it. Porn leads to the lack of respect for a woman's body as something to be honored and makes it something only to satisfy sexual desires. How trashy will we need to get to clean up our culture? If we are to be truly gender neutral then it would be ok for me to deck a woman that disrespects my wife in the same manner as a man?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> I am glad you see the connection. Respect for self and others is the biggest part of the problem. That type of language leads to a lack of respect for the person using it. Porn leads to the lack of respect for a woman's body as something to be honored and makes it something only to satisfy sexual desires. How trashy will we need to get to clean up our culture? If we are to be truly gender neutral then it would be ok for me to deck a woman that disrespects my wife in the same manner as a man?


Sorry, I was being sarcastic. I don't agree with you. <hugs>
I enjoy porn a great deal, even though, I'm sure the females involved are not treated well/fairly. We could start a whole new thread on porn and it's "disrespect for women" if you would like...hehe


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> Thank the heavens!! Someone actually gets it.
> 
> You're so blinded by your "respect" issue that you're not even hearing the facts that those ladies are saying!! What did they say...One in 5 girl's are raped?!!! THAT IS OFFENSIVE!! That is what is meant to be taken away from this video. Sometimes you have to add a little bit of shock factor (f-bombs) to get your point across. =)


Want respect..try changing your avatar


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Want respect..try changing your avatar


LOL If one loses respect of me because of that little picture under my name...so be it. 
I hope you're having a wonderful day!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

If rape is the issue. Teaching children that sex is so much more than just sex would be a good start. Children today are given many methods of birth control. They are taught about STDs. What happened to abstinence? Lewd language, pictures and videos streamed to children 24/7 degrades all forms of respect. Then we are outraged when someone is raped. I have an idea we will make a video of children using LEWD language to speak out against LEWD behavior. I have another idea we should make a video of thugs murdering and rapping people to persuade honest gun owners to give up their right to protect themselves. Wait I have another idea……………….


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did not watch it...I can live without watching it...

I am a little tired of the war on women and women get paid less then men junk

women get paid less then man has been debunked a million times by women

My Mother was a women. I respected her hard work, My Grandmother was a women, I respected her,,as were my aunts etc.........

The feminists do more harm to women then they help... it tries to cookie cut a typical women into...GET WHAT SHE WANTS..which is no children until 35 , a high stress high paying job, no marriage until later, experiment with sex as much as possible, no strings, etc etc etc...and they also want men to be little girls...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> Wow I read all of the replays before I watched and now all I can say is wow. I do not know where to start. The Women at the end are defiantly not ladies. I was thought to respect ladies and the video destroyed any respect I could have for them. I feel the need to wash out their mouths and do not think they have an ounce of good influence for children or anyone else for that matter. If I were to have my wife watch that she would be irate and impossible to be in the room for the next hour. They should just sit those children down for a few hours of watching porn too. I see no good in this video. Yes, words do matter that much just say ****** and see what happens. Yep now I'm a bad guy right? Wrong but there is the negative shock and awe. Same as the video, Despicable!!!!!!!


Yay I'm not the only one that feels that way ::clapping::

The side that a lot of us are coming from is moral values that have been hammered into us all since we were knee high to a grasshopper...


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Yay I'm not the only one that feels that way ::clapping::
> 
> The side that a lot of us are coming from is moral values that have been hammered into us all since we were knee high to a grasshopper...


The #1 rule in my home as a kid and now in my home as a parent was/is you WILL Respect and Honor your mother. You could test Dad from time to time but there was no room for it with Mom. The worst spanking I ever got from Dad was from telling Mom no. I have never forgotten that and am a better man for it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Complete double standard. Im really sorry but if you want to be respected first you have to respect yourself. That's just my opinion.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Mish said:


> Are you more offended by the F-bomb or the facts that the kiddos were saying?


I didn't like the kids saying shit like that. nothing like the **** word. I use it often. and we encouraged this to promote feminism? how about we act like ladies. sure I get dirty and could shoot the earing off a fly, ultimately I don't think this is the way to go.

I get the point. im paid considerably less than my male counterpart. but I hustle and have other ways to make that up and I live a much fuller life. God has always been faithful to me, even when mankind hasn't.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I get why they did it.... most people wont listen when people talk about inequality even when women get angry and swear, But put a bunch of adorable little girls together saying F this and F that and people start to listen to what they are saying and why they are saying it. 

Its a shame that its 2014 and women are still getting paid 70% of what a guy does... When my wife was working she got stuck doing 5 different peoples jobs when they were terminated and she got no increase in pay.. (yes she had to do 5 full time jobs and figure out how to do them without screwing up any of them) when she finally quit they hired a team of 9 people to do the jobs she was doing and they were all men and each one of them got paid more money then she did doing all 5.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Gutfeld: F-bombs for feminism| Latest News Videos | Fox News

Gives a little background on the video. Seems it was made by a tee shirt company. I would think that would bear investigation for exploitation of a minor.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

shotlady said:


> sure I get dirty and could shoot the earing off a fly


Can you type that more slowly next time... ha!


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

I was raised by a single mom who never once had a boyfriend after she divorced my alcoholic abusive father, her 3 kids came first. I respect strong, courageous woman who have there own minds and do not need to "fight" for there rights as they are confident in who they are. That video brought woman down to the level of men I wouldn't even associate with and in no way made them "equal". Men and woman will never be equal - they are DIFFERENT. You have strengths that we never will and vica versa and the feminist movement has done more to destroy the family unit than any thing else. Just as idiot preachers with no understanding of doctrine have subjugated woman for centuries. 
That vid was just wrong and no better than child abuse. What those little girls were taught can never be untaught and as parents it's our responsibility to ensure they remain as innocent children for as long as it's humanly possible. I would kill the person who did that to my daughter.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> That, TG, would make the pope cuss.
> 
> I refuse to use profanity when typing. I see no need in it, see no need in teaching such things to any younguns who might be wandering onto this open forum, and see no need in such poor etiquette in public. In my way of thinking, such a lack of discipline in public is a part of our societal degeneration. Clearly, that is just my opinion, and others obviously disagree.
> 
> ...




Now I am feeling very sad over my decline in to using profanity excessively.
I'll try to clean it up folks.....sorry.

As far as the video goes....not a fan of the manner, but agree with the facts that most of the problems are boy's not being taught to be Good men. I didn't learn respect for women from my Dad....I learned it from my Mom. So I would be telling young Mothers or potential mothers to act like a proper Lady with your Children so that they grow up respecting you, not like a foul mouthed, partying tramp who can't say a sentence with out the hand whip and head waggle and trying to shock them with just how "ghetto" you can go. Men...support your wife and encourage your kids to act appropriately. I answer my wife with "yes Ma'am" anytime she calls my name and my 4 boys do to.

Oh by the way...I do not cuss at home...ever!!!!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Mish love you gal but the spot detracts from and diverts attention from the message. Denton congratulations on your Moderator position.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Watched the video before, was completely unimpressed and chalked it up to stereotypical feminist radical crap. Watched it again, and still chalk it up to that.

I always laugh at the pay inequality bit as well, as the numbers are both grossly outdated, and grossly misconstrued. A little research reveals that where women are largely paid less than men, are labor intensive industries, such as factory floors and warehouses, where physical strength, capability and endurance determine how much you get paid. Not discounting the fact that there are some badass women out there, at a base scale, women are less capable than men when it comes to physical labor. Women's natural disposition to stress fractures in their hips vs men is a prime example.

Moving onto rape and sexual assault, notice how they left out the statistics regarding men? Rape alone, 1 in 33 men suffer from an attempted or completed rape, mind you, while rape does equal sexual assault, sexual assault does equal rape and many other things, such as groping. The biggest issue with sexual assault/rape statistics regarding men, is that most men don't actually report themselves being assaulted or raped, so the numbers are estimated to be grossly under-reported. Let's also go on ahead and point out, that their rape numbers were wrong, one in six women suffer some form of attempted or completed rape, and that number is also not proven to be rape (attempted or otherwise) from men OR women.

Now beyond those two primary points of focus from the video, we can go on ahead and point out the fact that the video was meant for shock factor, I get it, but degrading yourselves by coming across as short tempered, uncouth, and disrespectful gets nobody any positive attention. So all in all, my opinion of this video and its "Facts" is extremely low, and why I refuse to ever get behind any kind of "Feminist" movement.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

specknowsbest said:


> Watched the video before, was completely unimpressed and chalked it up to stereotypical feminist radical crap. Watched it again, and still chalk it up to that.
> 
> I always laugh at the pay inequality bit as well, as the numbers are both grossly outdated, and grossly misconstrued. A little research reveals that where women are largely paid less than men, are labor intensive industries, such as factory floors and warehouses, where physical strength, capability and endurance determine how much you get paid. Not discounting the fact that there are some badass women out there, at a base scale, women are less capable than men when it comes to physical labor. Women's natural disposition to stress fractures in their hips vs men is a prime example.
> 
> ...


When I fist responded to this topic and realised what I did was a touch suicidal, but man that's good 

And yes I agree with his point of view, so if we are going to get hanged, well he is not dropping alone


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I doubt if anyone anywhere will ever be able to get as much as 1 truly accurate number on any of that. Maybe that's bad, but we'll never know.


----------

